# Stacking Smalls on a flat trailer



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone here stack small Bales the same way they stack big Bales on a trailer, stacking them all the same way long ways from front to back with a strap over each row. I have seen some guys that do that and it looks pretty easy and quick versus alternating every other layer


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

How I plan on stacking this year long sideways (3 across all the same way, BUT I'm using a 15 bale accumulator, that is tying those 15 bales together as a group also). Without this 15 bale grouping, I think I would want some sort of cross bales.

My one cent today (running a little short on my allowance). 

Larry


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah, that's the way I stack on my (baby) trailer when delivering, 5 wide longways, 5 high, then run a ratchet strap over each line of 25 bales. Sure it would scale up or down perfectly fine.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

MrLuggs said:


> Yeah, that's the way I stack on my (baby) trailer when delivering, 5 wide longways, 5 high, then run a ratchet strap over each line of 25 bales. Sure it would scale up or down perfectly fine.


 yes that's exactly what I was thinking about trying I see more and more people do that. I guess back in the day with ropes it was practical , but with ratchet straps it is, who knows but I'm going to try it


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Alternating with tie rows is still going to be more solid. Enough more to matter? Hard to say.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff loads it that way with tractor/grapple for several of our customers. Four high on edge, five wide on car hauler trailers especially. Ratchet strap over each row. Works well and customers disappointed if the grapple isn't available -- which is rare because Jeff would much rather load that way too 

Shelia


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

I alternate layers and the last one I goo long ways across the trailer then take 2 40 ft ratchet straps front to back across each stack. I stack by hand.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've never had luck moving the wagons in the field without alternating.


----------

